# The things you find on the internet...



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this on Flickr: 

 

And I kept scratching my head, until I found this video: 

27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000">


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photo. 
No video at the moment. 

And of course as soon as I post that the video appears.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! Does it provide power or is it pulled by a cable? It's pushing some heavy cars up a pretty steep grade.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

On the front end (right side of picture) is a stout cable coming out from under the ... thingamajig. Looks like it is essentially a nearly flat elevator.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like it would be used for a HUMP yard. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif What exactly were you looking for on the 'net when you came across this diddy? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

To see the video, hit your browser's refresh button.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

They are called rabbits and were used to move car around some industries and car repair facilities. I wonder if they just reverse the process to get they back down? 

Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! That's one I'd never seen before.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like something JJ would bring to Marty's to run behind Stan.


----------

